# wide forefoot, skinny heel.... what boots?



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Need help! Boots have always been a nightmare for me. 
I have a fairly wide forefoot compared to my ankle/heel - which isn't that narrow just is compared to forefoot.
Northwaves fit me the best in comfort but the heel lifts more.
Also the forefoot is narrow so after a while the outside of my little toe knuckle (5th MTP JOINT) gets really sore.

So i ordered TM-3's by 32. They had multiple pressure points. 
Burton always seem to have terrible heel hold to me - never sure how anyone manages with them.

Then tried adidas responses - thought these fit awesome but after keeping them on at home for a while longer - i've got achilles pain on both sides (which i've seen other people have also had). The heel hold is awesome but it's cos they have "jbars" on the heel not the ankle. But thats what causes the pain.

So my question is - what do i try next!
Ride fuse pressure pointed my ankle, K2 maysis pressured top of foot.

Salomon seem to have a wide option? 
DC's?
Nitros??

I can try on at home (no shops near me) but can't ride with any of them cos then i can't return. 

Any advice? Would love a season in boots that i'm not dying to sell as soon as i wear them.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Ride and K2 for having a wider forefoot with awesome heel hold tech. Not sure if I'd consider my heel skinny but they're worth a shot for you. K2's use a boa conda which is a plastic harness that goes across your ankle to keep your ankle down. Ride attaches their boa to the actual Tongue of the boot, so the entire tongue is pulled down at a 45 degree angle to pull your heel into the heel pocket. Worth giving the Ride Fuse and K2 T1 a go.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

If you cannot try on at a store, I'd recommend using Zappos. They have free return shipping, since they specialize in footwear and know people probably won't order the perfect size first try.

Order from a few brands in your size and then just keep whichever one ends up fitting best- from there you can improve it further just for you with custom insoles, which most people end up doing anyway who are serious about proper boot fit.

Now, I haven't tried Vans snowboard boots yet but their shoes (I wear Sk8-Hi Pro on daily basis) tend to have slightly wide ball and narrower ankle than other brands. So, I would expect at least somewhat-similar fit for their boots too. Try them for sure.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Franky,

It is always best to start with measurements. That will let us know where you are and possibly will give us some insight into what has been going on with your previous boots. Also, photos of those measurements are very helpful. What size boots have yo been wearing?

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I'm a big fan of Ride and K2 for having a wider forefoot with awesome heel hold tech. Not sure if I'd consider my heel skinny but they're worth a shot for you. K2's use a boa conda which is a plastic harness that goes across your ankle to keep your ankle down. Ride attaches their boa to the actual Tongue of the boot, so the entire tongue is pulled down at a 45 degree angle to pull your heel into the heel pocket. Worth giving the Ride Fuse and K2 T1 a go.


Cheers dude - that had been by hope - but as in the post, ride fuses unfortunately felt awesome except they pressed a nerve in my foot and rendered them not usable. I'd already paid too 
Equally k2 maysis had issues. I could try the T1 i guess.



DOGGY-STAR said:


> If you cannot try on at a store, I'd recommend using Zappos. They have free return shipping, since they specialize in footwear and know people probably won't order the perfect size first try.
> 
> Order from a few brands in your size and then just keep whichever one ends up fitting best- from there you can improve it further just for you with custom insoles, which most people end up doing anyway who are serious about proper boot fit.
> 
> Now, I haven't tried Vans snowboard boots yet but their shoes (I wear Sk8-Hi Pro on daily basis) tend to have slightly wide ball and narrower ankle than other brands. So, I would expect at least somewhat-similar fit for their boots too. Try them for sure.


Thanks! Based in the UK so unfortunately can't... but will certainly try Vans!



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Franky,
> 
> It is always best to start with measurements. That will let us know where you are and possibly will give us some insight into what has been going on with your previous boots. Also, photos of those measurements are very helpful. What size boots have yo been wearing?
> 
> ...



Thanks randy - i'll post some measurements tomorrow. that would be super helpful actually.


----------



## MrEgg (Mar 31, 2015)

have you tried asking Burton for Jbars?
If you look between the boot & liner, there is Velcro J shape area.
If boot has them, then Burton will send you Jbars. If your boots don't, then they wont!


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Franky,
> 
> It is always best to start with measurements. That will let us know where you are and possibly will give us some insight into what has been going on with your previous boots. Also, photos of those measurements are very helpful. What size boots have yo been wearing?
> 
> ...


Hey Randy/WS...
So the measurements are in. 

Right foot 26.7cm length
Width: 9.6-9.8cm

Left 26.90 - 27.1cm
Width 9.9-10.1cm

Followed your instructions for measuring... found it tricky to be 100% accurate but these are best i could get on multiple measurements.
Explains why my left foot often hurts more. The pain i get is usually the lateral aspect of my forefoot. And tend to find boots that don't pressure there have more heel lift. 

What do you think? Not sure what these measurements mean other than looks like i've been wearing boots that are slightly too big.

thanks


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

MrEgg said:


> have you tried asking Burton for Jbars?
> If you look between the boot & liner, there is Velcro J shape area.
> If boot has them, then Burton will send you Jbars. If your boots don't, then they wont!


Hi, yeah i had j-bars fitted in my ions but they just pressed into my ankles a lot. Not much good unfortunately. I love the ions otherwise


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I have similar foot shape issue to OP, and have the Ion 2017 versions. Had heel lift until I got j bars and then had pain from j bars so contacted Burton again and they sent me small jbars. Since then all good


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

frankyfc said:


> Need help! Boots have always been a nightmare for me.
> I have a fairly wide forefoot compared to my ankle/heel - which isn't that narrow just is compared to forefoot.
> Northwaves fit me the best in comfort but the heel lifts more.
> Also the forefoot is narrow so after a while the outside of my little toe knuckle (5th MTP JOINT) gets really sore.
> ...


This reads like my problems. I also have a similar foot shape, and I ride Northwaves. Tried 32's and they hurt like no other boot ever did. Tried DC Trice boots for a season and they had pressure points and pain too. Keep coming back to Northwaves for comfort. I don't have much heel lift problems luckily, but they are not perfect either.

My only suggestion is home homemade j bars because straying for your known comfortable boot is usually more problematic than solutionatic.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

freshy said:


> This reads like my problems. I also have a similar foot shape, and I ride Northwaves. Tried 32's and they hurt like no other boot ever did. Tried DC Trice boots for a season and they had pressure points and pain too. Keep coming back to Northwaves for comfort. I don't have much heel lift problems luckily, but they are not perfect either.
> 
> My only suggestion is home homemade j bars because straying for your known comfortable boot is usually more problematic than solutionatic.


Yes.

J-bars are a perfectly acceptable (and very common) DIY level solution to improve heel hold. If it's minor and the boot otherwise fits correctly.

Many other things (like pressure points, cut-off circulation, width, toebox, etc) are much more harder to solve and you likely need proper boot fitting (professional) to solve it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

frankyfc said:


> Hey Randy/WS...
> So the measurements are in.
> 
> Right foot 26.7cm length
> ...


Great. I would like to try to eliminate the range and dial in your measurements. Please post up some images showing your foot in the measurement process. Also please let me know the boot size that you are wearing.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Great. I would like to try to eliminate the range and dial in your measurements. Please post up some images showing your foot in the measurement process. Also please let me know the boot size that you are wearing.


Remeasurred and measurements weren't bad.
So right foot is about 26.7 and 9.9 width
Left is 27.0 and 10.1 width. 

Pictures of right foot for what it's worth - managed to get my nasty ass feet on the inter web!

So i have bony bits over my joint at little toe - thats often where it rubs badly and also the widest point.

Currently wearing size 9US north wave decades. Length feels good i think but forefoot gets pain laterally.


























Thanks

EDIT: Not sure you can tell in pics but for length, heel is back against the wall as advised, for width, medial aspect is against wall and widest point measured


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

frankyfc said:


> Remeasurred and measurements weren't bad.
> So right foot is about 26.7 and 9.9 width
> Left is 27.0 and 10.1 width.
> 
> ...


Hi,

For the foot in the image you are well sized in a size 9 US boot. That foot is a "standard" D width and is a mid range 270 mondo (at a measurement of 26.8 cm). It sounds like this foot is not giving you discomfort, is that correct?

For your other foot you move up into the E width range at a (largest in range) size 9. The range is 26.6 to 27.0 cm. A standard width boot would be expected to be too narrow. 

Your images for your one foot are good. Please do the same for your other foot so we can confirm.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the foot in the image you are well sized in a size 9 US boot. That foot is a "standard" D width and is a mid range 270 mondo (at a measurement of 26.8 cm). It sounds like this foot is not giving you discomfort, is that correct?
> 
> ...


Hi wiredsport.
Thanks for your help. Unfortunately i've mislaid the ruler and have no other tape measure.
i can assure you i measured exactly the same way as the other foot and you can take my measurements as accurate.

That being the case can you give any advice RE boot choice?

I just tried a pair of dc judges on yesterday in a size 9US actually and they were far too tight on my toes and foot in general. Despite me having the same size in north waves. If DC are an option then i'll have to go up in sizes i guess...

thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

frankyfc said:


> Hi wiredsport.
> Thanks for your help. Unfortunately i've mislaid the ruler and have no other tape measure.
> i can assure you i measured exactly the same way as the other foot and you can take my measurements as accurate.
> 
> ...


Hi Franky,

Based on that earlier measurement "Left is 27.0 and 10.1 width" You are a mid range E width at Mondo 270 (size 9). That foot is at the top of the length range for size 9 (the range is 266 to 270). The only snowboard boots that are designed for E width are the Salomon "wide" models. I would highly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide for you.

STOKED!


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Franky,
> 
> Based on that earlier measurement "Left is 27.0 and 10.1 width" You are a mid range E width at Mondo 270 (size 9). That foot is at the top of the length range for size 9 (the range is 266 to 270). The only snowboard boots that are designed for E width are the Salomon "wide" models. I would highly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide for you.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks!
Are those pretty much my only options?
No brands that are known to be wide enough?
And wide burton rulers will be too wide?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

frankyfc said:


> Thanks!
> Are those pretty much my only options?
> No brands that are known to be wide enough?
> And wide burton rulers will be too wide?


Sadly, that is correct. The Ruler Wide is EEE which would be two width sizes too large for you. That would not be suggested.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

frankyfc said:


> Thanks!
> Are those pretty much my only options?
> No brands that are known to be wide enough?
> And wide burton rulers will be too wide?


Salomon make great boots.


----------

